# Sgt Oddball



## -Oy- (May 20, 2018)

Anyone remember "Kelly's Heroes?" 

"Why don't you knock it off with them negative waves?"

From the Haworth 1940s event yesterday.


----------



## Meanderer (May 20, 2018)

Sorry, Oy, this one slipped under my radar!


----------

